# minimum ride tip



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I completed a short ride and saw the $2.47....minimum fare south florida.....then a few minutes I saw $3.27....huh?

then I looked .80 tip..... wow...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> I completed a short ride and saw the $2.47....minimum fare south florida.....then a few minutes I saw $3.27....huh?
> 
> then I looked .80 tip..... wow...


They can tip in cents?Thought it was a buck minimum.Automatic rating change to 1 star if they do tip less than a buck.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I gave him a 5. Pleasant person shirt rude and 80 cent tip. I'll take it. If every short rider tipped that I'd be happy. Better than zero


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> I gave him a 5. Pleasant person shirt rude and 80 cent tip. I'll take it. If every short rider tipped that I'd be happy. Better than zero


An 80 cent tip to me isn't a tip but a slap in the face .But to each their own. Don't forget after taxes that 80 cents is actually closer to 60 cents instead.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> An 80 cent tip to me isn't a tip but a slap in the face .But to each their own. Don't forget after taxes that 80 cents is actually closer to 60 cents instead.


I'll take 80 cents every time, its better than those that now say "i'll tip you in the app" and almost never do.........


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I completed a short ride and saw the $2.47....minimum fare south florida.....then a few minutes I saw $3.27....huh?
> 
> then I looked .80 tip..... wow...


Rider was probably calculating around 20% of the fare (the amount they paid) and that resulted in 0.80 cents tip for you. Keep it up, if you maintain a 20% trip trend, that is exceptional indeed.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> They can tip in cents?Thought it was a buck minimum.Automatic rating change to 1 star if they do tip less than a buck.


Would you give them 1 star if they left no tip or only if they left a tip less than $1? Makes no sense to me to rate someone lower just because they tipped a small amount than no amount. What if they used a prepaid card for $25 or only had $25 in the bank, and their charge for the trip came to $24.12. Wouldn't a $0.88 tip be better than nothing?

Maybe they meant to put in $8 but somehow they made a mistake and tipped $0.8 dollars.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

80c on a trip that's the cost of a cup of tripple fat Moca Fattacino isn't that unreasonable.

If i get $1.00 tip on a $10 trip or 80c on an $8.00 trip i wouldn't complain.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Would you give them 1 star if they left no tip or only if they left a tip less than $1? Makes no sense to me to rate someone lower just because they tipped a small amount than no amount. What if they used a prepaid card for $25 or only had $25 in the bank, and their charge for the trip came to $24.12. Wouldn't a $0.88 tip be better than nothing?
> 
> Maybe they meant to put in $8 but somehow they made a mistake and tipped $0.8 dollars.


Rules are rules and unfortunately there may be collateral damage


Trafficat said:


> Would you give them 1 star if they left no tip or only if they left a tip less than $1? Makes no sense to me to rate someone lower just because they tipped a small amount than no amount. What if they used a prepaid card for $25 or only had $25 in the bank, and their charge for the trip came to $24.12. Wouldn't a $0.88 tip be better than nothing?
> 
> Maybe they meant to put in $8 but somehow they made a mistake and tipped $0.8 dollars.


I'm sticking to my opinion. An 80 cent tip in 1917 would be considered acceptable. An .80 cent tip in 2017 (before taxes) is an insult. My personal opinion anyway. Rules are rules in my car. Less than a buck tip. No 5 stars. Dude left me a can of Pepsi one time as a "tip". Even that was worth more than an .80 cent tip(before taxes).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> An .80 cent tip in 2017 (before taxes) is an insult


I agree, even a dollar is a bit of an insult. In my opinion anyway...



joebo1963 said:


> I completed a short ride and saw the $2.47....minimum fare south florida.....then a few minutes I saw $3.27....huh?
> 
> then I looked .80 tip..... wow...


I'm curious, check what the rider paid, I bet he rounded up to the next dollar ...

I've been getting trips where they paid less than $5.50 on minimum fare, 5.50 is the price for minimum.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> They can tip in cents?Thought it was a buck minimum.Automatic rating change to 1 star if they do tip less than a buck.


Any tip is better than no tip and I'm pretty sure that $0.80 works out to be above 15%. Also, I had a few tips in the first few weeks of in-app tipping that had cents on the end of them. It could have been an in-app percentage option Uber was testing out or maybe just some really diligent pax that wanted to tip an exact percentage.



wk1102 said:


> I've been getting trips where they paid less than $5.50 on minimum fare, 5.50 is the price for minimum.


I had a ride that usually costs the pax $20, but when I saw what this one paid, it was about $5. The only conclusion I could think of is that any credits (i.e. first-time-rider or refund-from-another-ride) applied to that ride do not show up on the "Rider Pays" side.

So in your case, it's probably one of two things:
(1)a promotion where Uber is offering certain pax a ride at below the minimum fare to entice them into trying the service more often.
(2)the pax actually paid much more than the minimum fare (thanks to Upfront Pricing) and had a credit applied that brought down what shows up in "Rider Pays."

In the end, it's just another way for Uber to mask its actual take percentage.


----------

